
Steris Legally Threatens iFixit for Hosting Ventilator Service Manuals - salvagedcircuit
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/medical-device-repair-again-threatened-copyright-claims
======
tinus_hn
This is just about as silly as the complaints about the suit against
archive.org for distributing book scans without limits.

A health crisis is not an excuse for copyright violations. You may win in the
court of public opinion but that is not where copyright suits are decided.

